# Rudee Whaler 11/20



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Well got a chance this past sat to put my deep drop custom Atlantic rods to use. I went down to VA Beach and got on one of the two Rudee Fleets going out. Weather was not to bad seas maybe topping of at 4'. The group I was with was suppose to be on the first boat Rudee Angler, but ended up on the Rudee Whaler. Just by the sound of a few guys on the Angler report, we did better then they did. I used my ARC - 70MH 20-40lbs with 16 oz with no problems.Most guys was using 24 oz. I used this rod on the 150' drops. My new rod AR70HP-R 30-80lbs with 24 oz was a beast. With 250' - 400' this rod felt like nothing. I love my custom rods. Back to my catch, I limited out on Black seabass, all fish I kept were 3lbs or better. I threw back at least 24 seabass to grow another day. I also got 6 Blueline tile my biggest at 8lbs no citations to count for and 4 Bluefish that topped off around 5 lbs each. I was able to fill my 48 qt cooler which was my plan. After cleaning I ended up with 40 lbs of fresh fish for thanksgiving. Thanks to the weather gods making it possible to get out and enjoy the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

that's deep.:fishing:did you get sea sick:--|........................how much did all that cost$$$:redface:hope you don't mind me asking..


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> that's deep.:fishing:did you get sea sick:--|........................how much did all that cost$$$:redface:hope you don't mind me asking..


Nah no sea sickness for me, 

*****Offshore 16 Hour Deep Drop Trips*****

Fishing Deep Wrecks and the Contental Shelf

Targeting: Sea Bass, Blue Fish, Tile Fish, Rose Fish, & Grouper 

Starting November 6th, Every Saturday Through May


4:00am-8:00pm 
$170.00 per poson 

*This trip is pre-paid reservations only! 
You can reach us by phone: 
757-422-5700 
757-425-3400 
Email us at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

ok,,thanks for the info:fishing:


----------

